# The Backwards Rapper Freestyle



## Tjbenz (Mar 1, 2017)

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## Tjbenz (Mar 3, 2017)

any feedback? Thanks


----------



## KoSmIcTRaveLer (Mar 3, 2017)

that shit was sick.big upz


----------



## Tjbenz (Mar 4, 2017)

KoSmIcTRaveLer said:


> that shit was sick.big upz


Thanks!


----------



## Tjbenz (Mar 6, 2017)

anyone else have feedback?


----------



## Tjbenz (Mar 13, 2017)

Any others have feedback? Thanks


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

@TylerDurdin has a video that's pretty sick ....he's a rapper and pop dancer ..... @srh88 is our local authority on anything gangster ....

@neosapien is a ninja and a wealth of information on everything .

@DavidKratos92 and @reddan1981 both like penis and aren't much help ..

@420God is a body collector ..

@Gary Goodson can single handedly stop a rather large angry women from destroying a car with just words .....

My opinion would be backwards ...I'm sure compared to these people I mentioned above ...one love


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @TylerDurdin has a video that's pretty sick ....he's a rapper and pop dancer ..... @srh88 is our local authority on anything gangster ....
> 
> @neosapien is a ninja and a wealth of information on everything .
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 9, 2017)

I believe it would waste my time...cannot understand..


----------



## visajoe1 (Apr 9, 2017)

rofl untouched like the white crayon in the box. keep on it, you'll find a spot somewhere


----------



## Tjbenz (Apr 10, 2017)

thank you for listening


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Is anybody have real underground rap from the 90'? or 00... i have big collection 
but I'm interested for more


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 13, 2017)

You are good  Are you wrote this or you rapping from your head?


----------



## Smokerweedy123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Tjbenz said:


> thank you for listening


let it flow... we need rap but not trap  do you have album or lp, ep, mixtape ?


----------

